# Converting/improving s vintage folder



## robrinay (9 Feb 2019)

Apologies if this has already been done to death but I’m new here and haven’t found a similar thread. After buying and playing and selling on a number of different folders (Bickerton, Dahon, Moulton seperables (f frame and Pashley) I bought an old Raleigh folder. 
I read this article on improving the Raleigh 20 folder and decided to have a go but gave up ‘at the first fence’ when I found the short wheelbase too uncomfortable for my 6’ plus height. 
https://www.sheldonbrown.com/raleigh-twenty.html
Has anyone here had a go at doing up a vintage folder?


----------



## Salar (9 Feb 2019)

I upgraded and refurbished a Raleigh Twenty and tidied up an RSW 16.

On the Twenty I managed somehow to fit a rear derailleur, careful on the corners though! fitted new lightweight wheels, spread the forks etc
It wasn't a cheap conversion and I didn't really like it that much and got rid of it not long after I did all the work by selling it on / giving away parts.
I found the work was more challenging than doing up say and old "racer" It was easy enough to get parts etc.

If I was doing it again I would leave a Raleigh Twenty as original and not upgrade. I might consider having one again sometime, but not to upgrade.

I'm 6'-0" and was ok on it.

There is a forum dedicated to Twenty's,which you'll need to join to see most of the info but it has gone quiet recently. https://raleightwenty.webs.com/

The RSW16 was marmite, a heavy lump which I could and couldn't get on with it.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

Not a folder, but a similar size bike, a Dawes Kingpin. There's a very active Raleigh Twenty and Kingpin FB group with lots of folks there that have done all sorts to their small wheel bikes.







There's a ink to mine in my sig below.


----------



## Salar (9 Feb 2019)

The Twenty seems to have the cult following, but I believe the Kingpin is the better bike of the two.


----------



## Mark Grant (9 Feb 2019)

Here' my Twenty, though non folding.




6 speed with twist grip change using a kiddies bike wheels, V brakes, straight handlebars.
I narrowed the bottom bracket shell and used a threadless BB.
Mudguards are on it now, I'll get around to refitting the rack.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

Mark Grant said:


> Here' my Twenty, though non folding.
> View attachment 451531
> 
> 6 speed with twist grip change using a kiddies bike wheels, V brakes, straight handlebars.
> ...



Oh, that's nice, I don't remember seeing that before.


----------



## midlife (9 Feb 2019)

I think I remember the Mondrian colour scheme


----------



## T4tomo (9 Feb 2019)

Mark Grant said:


> Here' my Twenty, though non folding.
> View attachment 451531
> 
> 6 speed with twist grip change using a kiddies bike wheels, V brakes, straight handlebars.
> ...


Super paint job there Mark. That must have taken some time to mask and spray etc!


----------



## Cycleops (9 Feb 2019)

midlife said:


> I think I remember the Mondrian colour scheme


Didn't know you were a cubist fan.


----------



## roadrash (9 Feb 2019)

ive had a few..heres a couple of them
.https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/restoration-twenty.148038/#post-2888250

and..


----------



## roadrash (9 Feb 2019)

just realised the ones ive posted aren't folders, I will go find some pics of the folders


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

I had a Dawes Kingpin folder for a few weeks last year, I thought it would be another good project, I hated it, 
1. It didn’t look as good as the none folder.
2. It didn’t ride as well.
3. The fold was rubbish.
4. It was bloody heavy and awkward to move when folded. 

It had none of the charm of a small wheeler, and none of the convenience of a folder. 

I sold it on made a fiver and was pleased to see the back of the feckin thing. 

I’ve had a couple of R20s too, they’re not even close in build quality compared to a Dawes Kingpin.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (9 Feb 2019)

I've been told the Twenty doesn't have a proper ball race headset bearing, but a plain bush that can wear. Unless you've got a metalworking lathe in your workshop (I have) the Kingpin makes far more sense as a fixer-upper. None of those shopper bikes were built for speed, comfort or looks. They were just what your mum used to nip into town on.


----------



## Mark Grant (9 Feb 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I've been told the Twenty doesn't have a proper ball race headset bearing, but a plain bush that can wear. Unless you've got a metalworking lathe in your workshop (I have) the Kingpin makes far more sense as a fixer-upper. None of those shopper bikes were built for speed, comfort or looks. They were just what your mum used to nip into town on.



This is true, mine just had a plastic bush for the top bearing. I fitted a ballrace.


----------



## EltonFrog (9 Feb 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I've been told the Twenty doesn't have a proper ball race headset bearing, but a plain bush that can wear. Unless you've got a metalworking lathe in your workshop (I have) the Kingpin makes far more sense as a fixer-upper. None of those shopper bikes were built for speed, comfort or looks. They were just what your mum used to nip into town on.




Not quite right skippy old bean, they were quite a trendy bike back in the day, not cool though, I had one for five years as a teenager and went feckin every where on it, I even moved house on mine from Willesden to Chertsey at 14 ‘cos there was no room in the van.


----------



## mickle (9 Feb 2019)

I got 34mph out of my mum's Raleigh 20 one time.


----------



## roadrash (9 Feb 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I've been told the Twenty doesn't have a proper ball race headset bearing, but a plain bush that can wear. Unless you've got a metalworking lathe in your workshop (I have) the Kingpin makes far more sense as a fixer-upper. None of those shopper bikes were built for speed, comfort or looks. They were just what your mum used to nip into town on.



sorry old chap but your wrong ,No need for a metalworking lathe, simply replace the plastic bushing with a 1" threadless headset, and as for "They were just what your mum used to nip into town on" wrong again my good man , they are so much more than that


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (10 Feb 2019)

CarlP said:


> I even moved house on mine from Willesden to Chertsey at 14 ‘cos there was no room in the van.



I'm impressed if you did that trip on a shopper bike! That's a fair old slog of a distance.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Mar 2019)

SkipdiverJohn said:


> I'm impressed if you did that trip on a shopper bike! That's a fair old slog of a distance.



I went everywhere on that bike, in the school holidays I used to cycle from Willesden Junction to Welling , Kent to see my aunt. I didn’t have the sense to go straight through London I went via Kew, Wandsworth around the South Circular to Welling.


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2019)

mickle said:


> I got 34mph out of my mum's Raleigh 20 one time.


Get your braces caught on a passing lorry?


----------



## Kempstonian (26 Mar 2019)

I've got this and I can't get on with it at all







Its only done about 150 metres from new.


----------



## SkipdiverJohn (26 Mar 2019)

Kempstonian said:


> I've got this and I can't get on with it at all.



Frame angles look rather steep for a shopper bike, doesn't look like it would be very comfortable. Mind you I don't like Bromptons either - and a lot of people rave about those.


----------



## Kempstonian (28 Mar 2019)

I bought it because a couple of people in my street have got one and they get on fine with them. I just find the riding position too upright for me. I'll probably sell it I think.


----------



## Kell (28 Mar 2019)

Lots of folders are very upright. The upright position is a bonus in situations like this as it gives you increased visibility over cars etc, as well as making you more visible too. They're designed to be city bikes - for pottering around and not for speed - as such, aero is not high on the list.

There are various things you can do to combat this, including bar ends, lay-back seatposts etc, but some of these options may impede the fold or put undue stress on the components.


----------



## Cycleops (29 Mar 2019)

roadrash said:


> sorry old chap but your wrong ,No need for a metalworking lathe, simply replace the plastic bushing with a 1" threadless headset, and as for "They were just what your mum used to nip into town on" wrong again my good man , they are so much more than that


----------

